# Inter Hunt Relay Tack & Turnout



## whizzywoodah (21 May 2013)

Trying to sort the correct turnout for the judging of the inter hunt relay competition at a county show. Some members of the team have brown tack, some have black. What colour numnahs should be used? The same colour as the tack or all members of the team matching, or neutral sheepskin? Any help greatly received!
Oh, and is it 'correct' for juniors to wear any spurs? 
Thanks


----------



## jess_asterix (21 May 2013)

We all wear spurs whether dummy or needed. 
Tack brown preferred but doesn't really matter. Plain bridles, hunting breastplates. 
Cream gloves, we used fluffy lined numnahs which looked really smart or I would go for the colour of the horse or tack. 
No boots
No saddle soap in spare holes of bridle 
Spur straps not too long 
Socks not sticking out the top of boots 
Boots super polished 
Extra holes in bridle, shouldn't use top holes
Hunting whip, make sure the lash isn't scruffy. 
All our ladies wore blue jackets and man in black


----------



## whizzywoodah (21 May 2013)

It's mainly the colour of the numnah that we were not sure about, but you've also mentioned a couple of good points there I hadn't thought about. Thanks!


----------



## L&M (21 May 2013)

We all wore cream sheepskin numnahs.

Another thing which is nice is to have tails matching ie all plaited and banged up, or all loose and pulled.

White gloves too and don't forget hunting whip,

Good luck!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 May 2013)

Dare I say we wear Pateys for T & T judging but change (as per rules) to approved hats to jump. Also horses plaieted, pulled and trimmed and CLEAN!!


----------



## pipsqueek (30 May 2013)

Also you are meant to have a spare pair of gloves tucked under your girth straps, I got told off by a judge at Staffs County one year!  They are great fun, good luck


----------



## natalia (5 June 2013)

Spare gloves under saddle. Bridle on middle buckles, hunt whip, turn out as for working hunter. Hunt collar and buttons, all must match. Clean boots! Horse plaited, tail pulled and banged. No feathers, no beard. Patey for turnout then swap to jumping hat. White gloves on. Hairnet, tack should be brown. It's good fun. We try every year for turnout prizes but resigned to the fact we will never win!


----------

